# Acrylic betta painting



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

So I havnt been painting in awhile, over probably 4 or 5 months. I guess I got caught up in fish lol. Anyways since I got some new canvas's and water color paper for Christmas Ive decided to start my new painting phase. 
I forget which day it was but a few days ago I decided that I wanted to paint a betta fish, but I was a little aprehensive since I didn't know were to start. So to get me back into painting I did a few paintings to get back in the swing of it, I did one yesterday and one today. Anyways I finally decided to paint my betta today, I did my acrylic painting on water color paper since this was more an experiment so I didn't waste a canvas, so it doesn't quite look the same, but I think it came out pretty good for what I was going for. Anyways sorry for the long explanation, Hope you like it :

So to get some ideas for the painting I typed acrylic betta painting in google, and found this, I love how it looks so I wanted to create something simaler








I decided that I didn't want to do the same form or color, so I used this pic for the general shape, for the color of my betta I just went with a random color after looking at what I had used









Anyways here it is,


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you  :-D

I was being kinda lazy though and wasn't worrying about getting better lines for the body, I might try this on canvas next time


----------

